# Würde meine Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 iChill HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra  verkaufen!



## zukosan (4. Juni 2015)

*Würde meine Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 iChill HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra  verkaufen!*

Wie im Titel zu sehen. Zweitschnellste 980er mit Core Takt 1266Mhz und Boost 1367Mhz. Mit OVP. Werde mir ne Ti Version holen.
VB 440,-€


----------



## zukosan (5. Juni 2015)

Auf Nachfrage bestätige ich hier, dass die Rechnung selbstverständlich dabei ist.


----------



## zukosan (11. Juni 2015)

Ich reagiere mal auf den allgemeinen Preisverfall nach dem TI Release. Also biete ich meine Karte nun für 390,- FEST an. Wenn nicht persönlich abgeholt, kommen aber die VK dazu.


----------



## zukosan (14. Juni 2015)

verkauft!


----------

